
Indeterminacy – John Cage (1959) - 873rnyester
http://www.lcdf.org/indeterminacy/s/15
======
dang
Background:
[http://www.lcdf.org/indeterminacy/about.html](http://www.lcdf.org/indeterminacy/about.html).

The recordings are mesmerizing:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bT3guS2QRxY&list=PLSmCf-s1jG...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bT3guS2QRxY&list=PLSmCf-s1jGIWXK1bd1CaWCgS3wjsuFHXf)

Here's the one about the two monks:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bT3guS2QRxY#t=14m8s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bT3guS2QRxY#t=14m8s).

That's actually the second one about two monks. The first is
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bT3guS2QRxY#t=1m](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bT3guS2QRxY#t=1m).

